# How's my diet?



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie to the forum. I trained a few years ago but not properly and it soon fizzled out but I'm bak again an this time I'm gonna do it right.

I'm 24 5"10 and a skinny to average build.

At my first assessment I weighed 143lbs with 12% bodyfat.

4 weeks later and I weigh 157lbs bodyfat unknown.

This is my diet,

7.30: protein shake + apple

10.15: large tuna, cheese salad roll

13.00: canteen dinner (chicken curry and rice, lasagne and chips, roast beef/ pork, that sort of thing)

15.30: protein shake

16.45: gym

17.45: protein shake

20.00: home cooked dinner (lean meat, potato and veg or pasta or rice)

22.30: 3 whole eggs cooked however a fancy and maybe 2 slice of brown toast.

My protein shake is optimum nutrition serious mass but I'm only taking half servings which is around 625calories 125carbs and 25protein.

I know I've put on 14lbs in a month so I'm definitely bulking up, just wanted to make sure my diet is sufficient.

Any imput would be great.

Sam

Also I'm drinking 3-4 litres of water a day including water in shakes.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Canteen dinner??? no way u can get out of that. whats ur macro's


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Work canteen. I've no idea, how do you work them out?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

reading packets, searching internet for nutritional data. also go to fitday.com something like that


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Far too many shakes there mate. You need whole foods for nutrition if nothing else.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Is the canteen dinner free... I agree it's not ideal, but if it's free then get it down you when bulking.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Totals for yesterday were:

Calories: 4139

Fat: 101.9

Carbs: 573.3

Protein: 225


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's hard to get a meal while I'm at work and it's a 30 odd minute drive home so I thought a shake would be ok pre and post gym.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Canteen meals bout a quid.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Why not cook a load of pasta, separate into tubs, fill with chicken/turkey/tuna etc and veg. That's what I do! Heat up in microwave and sorted!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Samuelson86 said:


> It's hard to get a meal while I'm at work and it's a 30 odd minute drive home so I thought a shake would be ok pre and post gym.


If you have to have a shake then turn it into a meal where possible. Add oats, possibly some fruit - maybe eat a banana on the side - add some extra fats through nuts or adding olive oil to your shakes. Provides you with more rounded nutrition, even if food is hard to get.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Which shake should I replace pre or post workout?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Your 7.30am shake and your pre workout shake - at the very least.

If you can't eat at work, can you try and have a proper breakfast? Scrambling eggs in the microwave doesn't take long and is a much better option.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oj0 how much oats and olive oil should I add?


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mornings are the worst for me, I can't stomach eating properly till my tea break at work, I like the idea of adding some oats and oil tho.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

All depends on your macros for the day matey. When bulking I normally have around 80-100g oats and the fat content from 1 tablespoon of oil but obviously this is different depending on your weight and goals.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry i didnt see your response. Mite be a stupid question, but do I really need to add the oats cause the shake has roughly 125 carbs in already? I've got some oil to add and also fibre powder as the shake contains no diet fibre.


----------



## Samuelson86 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna give 3whole eggs and 1 piece w/m toast in the morning a bash to an see how a get on.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

between 1 and 8pm you have no food id definitley have another meal in that time id up it to 4 or 5 meals and 1 less shake if i was you


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

id also just use whey protein and add peanut butter and oats to shake instead of using weight gainers. alot of them are full of rubbish not sure on 1 in question but probs aint great. and as suggested earlier why not take big tub of pasta enough for couple meals and then can eat more and better food through day


----------

